# UML-Diagramm-Editor für Java



## Rannh (12. Nov 2003)

Hi,

wie krieg ich ein UML-Diagramm für mein Java-Projekt? Ist eins im JBuilder enthalten?

Danke im Voraus,
mfg


----------



## gustav (12. Nov 2003)

Für kleinere automatisch generierte Diagramme benutze ich JRefactory (schau mal bei SourceForge.Net). Das ist ein Refactoring Plugin für den JBuilder was diese zusätzliche (zugegeben auch eingschränkte) Funktion hat. 

Hast Du ansonsten schon mal Poseidon genutzt ?


----------



## valo (12. Nov 2003)

Also ich benutze gerne Together oder natinalRose


----------



## Nobody (12. Nov 2003)

im jbuilder enhalten? jein. wenn du die professional version hast ja ansonsten nein.

mir wurde virtual paradigm (hoff ich hab mich da nicht vertippt) empfohlen. teste einfach ein paar.


solche dinge bitte in den entsprechenden bereich => moved


----------



## me.toString (13. Nov 2003)

mit together ist das kein problem. dem neuen projekt einfach "sagen" wo die sourcen des projektes liegen, dann schaut er nach ob da schon welche liegen ... wenn ja, dann werden die klassen importiert. Es bedarf noch kleiner nachbesserungen ... aber ansonsen schon nicht schlecht !


----------



## marsias (4. Dez 2003)

hi!

Ich emphele dir Rational Rose.

mfg


----------



## Keld (6. Dez 2003)

Es gibt nen UML Plugin für Eclipse aber ich find grad die url nicht und auch nicht die iX wo es vorgestellt wurde 

Und Rational Rose ist mal arsch teuer ...


----------



## bröggle (6. Dez 2003)

Was bringt einem dieses UML eigentlich für Vorteile?


----------



## AlArenal (6. Dez 2003)

Keld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt nen UML Plugin für Eclipse aber ich find grad die url nicht und auch nicht die iX wo es vorgestellt wurde



www.eclipseuml.com


----------



## AlArenal (6. Dez 2003)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was bringt einem dieses UML eigentlich für Vorteile?



Ist die gleichen Frage wie "Was bringt einem eine Programmdokumentation für Vorteile?".

Versuch mal in einem etwas größerem Projekt den Überblick zu behalten, oder dich in dem Code anderer zurechtzufinden, oder mit mehreren an einem Projekt zu sitzen und und und

Das "Ich setz mich an die Kiste und hacke drauf los" war früher. Heute setzt man sich erstmal ans Reißbrett und plant in Ruhe durch. Spart einem im Endeffekt viel Zeit.


----------



## Keld (10. Dez 2003)

Wir können das ganze auch noch weiter drehen...

In der heutigen Zeit werden Projekte nur noch am "Reissbrett" (UML) erstellt. Der Code für viele Probleme (Algorithmen oder in diesem Sinne die Numerische Algorithmik) existiert meist schon. Man muss sehr selten das Rad neu erfinden. 
Als Kennzahlen kann man meist sagen : Zeitfaktor 80% Design 20% Code. Dieses 80/20 Schema zieht sich eigentlich durch die Komplette IT.


----------



## Gast (19. Mai 2005)

Wir verwenden in unserem Projekt das plugin DiamondSpin. Weitere Infos auf http://www.crystalbyte.com


----------

